# Tawa travels back in time (6mm ECW)



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a completely new project of mine and I'll be posting my progress here.

Picked up quite a bit of Scots Covenanter stuff from Baccus whilst at Vapnartak 2014 today.
For the size of the figures, I'm very impressed with them to be fair. Anyways, I have my first battalia of foote organised and ready from priming. Can't do this until after work tomorrow though! :cray:

Here they are:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Two episodes of Sharpe as background noise and I have the first regiment done.
The basing is pretty meh, but it's good enough for what I need :good:










@Logaan, get the magnifier out bro! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Two more regiments of foote painted. Just need to add the colours and base them, but that can wait until tomorrow


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

First Battalia of Scottish Foote done apart from the basing. Hope to get that done this weekend


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Basing done! :good:

Sir Hamish Graham's Battalia.









And a "close up"


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

They are so tiny! lol. Looking good and very uniform  how much more have you got to paint?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

In front of the chaos cultists they look like swarm bases of Scottsmen.

. . . Hmm how to make nurglings in costumes or kilts. . .?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> They are so tiny! lol. Looking good and very uniform  how much more have you got to paint?


That's one Battalia of three regiments with commander and three frame guns. I have another three identical battalias of foote to go.
Two battalias of horse made up of three regiments of fifteen figures each, plus a commander. And the generals battalia which contains a commander, a lifeguard regiment of horse (15), four regiments of dragoons, 3 medium guns, and two units of highlanders...... :laugh:



Kreuger said:


> . . . Hmm how to make nurglings in costumes or kilts. . .?


Do it!!! :good:


EDIT: Some Scots regiments that had served in Ireland were clothed in red coats as opposed to the standard grey


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I actually had a friend who converted nurglings. He made one a musician with a chaos warrior horn up to his butt. And another on the clear post from a flying base wearing a cape as Super nurgling.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I actually had a friend who converted nurglings. He made one a musician with a chaos warrior horn up to his butt. And another on the clear post from a flying base wearing a cape as Super nurgling.


That's ace :laugh:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The nurgling base which became "super nurgling" killed a wolf guard terminator or something to be promoted.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> That's one Battalia of three regiments with commander and three frame guns. I have another three identical battalias of foote to go.
> Two battalias of horse made up of three regiments of fifteen figures each, plus a commander. And the generals battalia which contains a commander, a lifeguard regiment of horse (15), four regiments of dragoons, 3 medium guns, and two units of highlanders...... :laugh:



It's a good job they are tiny then! lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LTP said:


> It's a good job they are tiny then! lol


Yup! And that's the first of four planned armies :crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, having completely lost my way with 40k and the discovery of this little gem of a blog, I intend to rebase my existing battalia and crack on with the rest of the army.

Trouble is, I have to order in some 60x60mm bases first! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This project is well and truly on hold for now.

Any further progress will be charted in my main Attempt to clear a hobby backlog thread. 




Closed.


----------

